# Just an informative post on often misspoke phrases in vaping



## Alex (10/5/18)

_Here's a reddit post that I thought was worth sharing on here _

Just an informative post on often misspoke phrases in vaping

submitted 12 hours ago by Anthony_Vapes Honest Tech Reviewer

I wanted to make a post about some terms and phrases used in vaping that either lost meaning or got used incorrectly overtime or things people do that don’t have a real reason behind it. I thought it would be helpful and informative as I often see many misused or misunderstood. Feel free to add some in the comments below and i’ll edit the OP


Hits Hard
This is a term that originated with mech mods to say that there was very little voltage drop on them. While it’s still a usable term for that case, I see many people use it to describe regulated mods and in that case it makes little sense. At the end of the day 80 watts is 80 watts. One does not hit harder than the other. The feeling of hitting hard could be due to using a mod that fires inaccurately lower before and now using a mod that fires accurate or going from a mod that fired accurate to a mod that fires harder than it should. So hitting hard isn’t exactly a positive to tout when it comes to regulated mods. It’s either accurate or not and for most people will be relative based on their last mod used.


fires fast
Mostly just a sales pitch buzz word. It made sense a few years back when regulated mods had fire delays. Now it’s rare to come across a mod with a fire delay. Most mods now fire up pretty much instantly with no noticeable delay. I can’t remember the last time personally i came across a mod that had a fire delay. Some companies will market things like .00015 or .0001 second fire rates but between the 2 even if true, there isn’t a noticeable difference to the human body. Funny enough the opposite of “hitting hard” i’ve seen people use the term “fires fast” for a mech which makes no sense. All mechs fire as soon as you press the button hence the point of being a mech mod unless there is something badly wrong with the mod


smaller chamber for better flavor
This one is interesting because there is truth in it to a point. But like many things in vaping, stuff isn’t very black and white. There is a lot of gray areas and subjectivity to it. It’s too big of a blanket statement to really explain where flavor comes from and all of the variables. Not to mention someone who already has the RDA it would make more sense to help them adjust the build properly rather then buy a new RDA since you can't change the chamber size of it but you can change the build.


does x mod have good battery life?
For the most part there isn’t much truth in this. The main factors in battery life are going to be your batteries and the wattage you vape at and how much you vape (for regulated mods). The only part the mod itself plays is the efficiency of the chip and most are around 90% give or take and efficiency changes based on amp draw, it’s not a static number. And the soft cell cut off or in other words” the voltage when the mod considers the battery to be dead” most are around 3.2 but some are as high as 3.4 or as low as 3v Those factors can make a 10% or so difference give or take but not the main factors. It is really your batteries and how you use them


parallel builds in regulated mods
Parallel builds came to popularity due to people using mech mods and since resistance plays a factor in the power output, it allowed people to get a lower resistance with the same mass and more power. Most people seen the builds and copied them and started using them in regulated mods over time. Since regulated mods don’t really care much about resistance (for the most part as long as it’s within range) it’s pointless to do. Whether you do a 5 wrap parallel coil or a 10 wrap regular coil it’s the same thing and takes the same power to power it. No reason to do it if you aren’t using a mech

source

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Informative 6


----------



## blujeenz (10/5/18)

I've heard a lot of folks have a new word for resistance...ohm-ige.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Armed (10/5/18)

Steeping=Letting your juice stay in a dark cupboard with LID ON. 
Breathing= With lid of

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (11/5/18)

Do you even vape bro ??!!!  

Best for me is always "Which [insert mod/atty here] will give me the most clouds ...." , buy a cloud machine .....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/18)

Armed said:


> Steeping=Letting your juice stay in a dark cupboard with LID ON.
> Breathing= With lid of



@Armed You've got it all wrong. Steeping is when your juice order is sent via SAPO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

Thanks @Alex
Was a good read

Dont agree fully on thr last one of parallel builds not being useful for regulated mods
I understand their point from the regulated mod itself - but parallel dual coils are required in some atties where the equivalent single coil would be too long for the way the atty is made - with the posts and airflow slots etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (12/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex
> Was a good read
> 
> Dont agree fully on thr last one of parallel builds not being useful for regulated mods
> I understand their point from the regulated mod itself - but parallel dual coils are required in some atties where the equivalent single coil would be too long for the way the atty is made - with the posts and airflow slots etc



This thread really explains it well @Silver 

_"The purpose of it on mechs was to get half the resistance for better ramp up while doubling the surface area for more vapor. But with regulated mods nowadays you can just double your surface area using thicker wire not worry about resistance and crank up the watts to lower ramp up. with mechs it's all about your build, with regulated mods it's about the power you select. it can work with any build pretty much. 

Another reason parallel coils became popular was because squeezing 4 coils into some of the old RDAs was tough as hell. Now it's easy to have 4 coisl in a lot of RDAs. i remember squeezing a quad coil into my patriot RDA on a mech. shit sucked. parallels made life easier. same as a quad but easier to fit." _

Reactions: Like 2


----------

